

Nvidia  education, and embedded architectures - hbc
http://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-2012-discuss/2012-June/000304.html

======
patrickaljord
Interesting answer by Matthew Garrett[1] via reddit [2]

1: [http://lists.linux-
foundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-2012-dis...](http://lists.linux-
foundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-2012-discuss/2012-June/000336.html)

2:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/vgasz/nvidia_employee...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/vgasz/nvidia_employee_asks_what_they_should_be_doing/c548day)

